# If you can't beat them, buy them; Facebook acquires whatsapp for $19 Billion



## RohanM (Feb 20, 2014)

Source :- If you can't beat them, buy them: Facebook acquires WhatsApp for $16 billion


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 20, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/D5fnvSi.png


----------



## seamon (Feb 20, 2014)

so will it be free now? It says 7 months usage left in mine.


----------



## bubusam13 (Feb 20, 2014)

thats not a good news. I don't want to share everything to facebook.


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2014)

this is bad news ...now all FB friends will be in whatsapp and all whatsapp messages in FB ...privecy was the reason I started using whatsapp...and now they will be integrated


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> so will it be free now? It says 7 months usage left in mine.



It's free now too. Yeah I know expiry date and all are shown, but nothing is charged ever  Once you reach the expiry date it'll extend again upto 1 year 

But this is bad news, FB may do anything, even if free, like other members stated above, privacy is now a concern.


----------



## sksundram (Feb 20, 2014)

FML... what's going on these days.. I curse you FB


----------



## Ronnie11 (Feb 20, 2014)

God damn it.Why FB why??Prepare for bombardments of ads on whatsapp and yes screw the privacy from hereon.


----------



## abhidev (Feb 20, 2014)

They said it will still operate as separate company.... And I don't think they'll integrate whatsapp with Fb messenger


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2014)

@abhidev I am sure they said for now...but FB will gain money by integrating FB chat with whatsapp ...it will be done someday soon


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 20, 2014)

16 Billion $ !!!!!! waw


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2014)

time to move to BB for privacy 



Rishi. said:


> 16 Billion $ !!!!!! waw



19 Billion $


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> time to move to BB for privacy
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Billion $


Yep. Read it it CNN just a minute ago. Bn#$ more.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2014)

Change has arrived, time to move towards BBM.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 20, 2014)

what?? nooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!

fak u facebuk. fak u mark.


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 20, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> this is bad news ...now all FB friends will be in whatsapp and all whatsapp messages in FB ...privecy was the reason I started using whatsapp...and now they will be integrated



 +1 me too

- - - Updated - - -



$hadow said:


> Change has arrived, time to move towards BBM.



shhh, they might buy that too


----------



## lywyre (Feb 20, 2014)

They have got whatsapp and going to use it as a billboard for fb game invites/posts/photos/likes/updates. 

One man's loss is another's gain. Good bye Whatsapp... Hello BBM!


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Feb 20, 2014)

Telegram nice alternative


----------



## Hrishi (Feb 20, 2014)

yeah....f**ing monopoly.


----------



## ash63425 (Feb 20, 2014)

like everyone else thinking of privacy issues.... and its $19 billion I think


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2014)

It is like Mark Zuckerberg what's app account validity was coming to an end so he thought I should buy WhatsApp for saving my money on its validity extension.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2014)

Umm..guys it clearly states whatsapp will operate as it is,It will just be a facebook company,So I highly doubt they will do this intergraton sh!t


----------



## rakesh_ic (Feb 20, 2014)

theserpent said:


> Umm..guys it clearly states whatsapp will operate as it is,It will just be a facebook company,So I highly doubt they will do this intergraton sh!t



I dont think they are dumb enough to integrate FB with Whatsapp as you pointed it out. If they do, they can safely advertise it as RIP whatsapp.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 20, 2014)

rakesh_ic said:


> I dont think they are dumb enough to integrate FB with Whatsapp as you pointed it out. If they do, they can safely advertise it as RIP whatsapp.



Exactly.
Both messenger and WhatsApp will live.
Messenger will just take some features from WhatsApp thats it


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 20, 2014)

what I see is just like microsoft bought skype ...now skype can have windows live id as login ID ...your skype chat can be done from live mail ...all skype list can be added to live contact list and skype chat can be read from live mail ID 

I just dont want my whatsapp chat to be registered any where other then my mobile ...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 20, 2014)

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! Watsapp is spoilt!


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 20, 2014)

Always wanted FB integration in Watsapp


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> Always wanted FB integration in Watsapp


Dude was it you who suggested Zuckerberg to buy WhatsApp


----------



## ashs1 (Feb 20, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Dude was it you who suggested Zuckerberg to buy WhatsApp



Nanducob ko maaro pakad ke !!!


----------



## mobimonkey (Feb 20, 2014)

I loved the whatsapp simplicity and hated the Facebook privacy issues. Dont know what will happen after this. Hopefully it will be worst


----------



## funskar (Feb 21, 2014)

F*ck fb n mark..
Time to say R.I.P whatsapp ..


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 21, 2014)

The number of FB haters in this thread is too damn high


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 21, 2014)

Nanducob said:


> The number of FB haters in this thread is too damn high



Not for nothing though.
BBM is now a sensible option because they have introduced the mobile number based invitation while not allowing anyone to spam you until you okay it.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't justify this purchase. But just like bigger fish eats small fish to survive this news comes as a less shock.

Its obvious that since Snapchat rejected the offering from FB, Mark's ego was hurt in a way that he bought WhatsApp even it meant paying this insane amount for it. Either that or WhatsApp really have the kind of user data that Facebook wants to churn its algorithm on.

Either way, time to move on from WhatsApp.
WhatsApp: You will be missed.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 21, 2014)

I just joined Whatsapp a month ago and now this happens. 

With 19 billion USD they should make it totally free and let it remain ad free too.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 21, 2014)

Vyom said:


> I don't justify this purchase. But just like bigger fish eats small fish to survive this news comes as a less shock.
> 
> Its obvious that since Snapchat rejected the offering from FB, Mark's ego was hurt in a way that he bought WhatsApp even it meant paying this insane amount for it. Either that or WhatsApp really have the kind of user data that Facebook wants to churn its algorithm on.
> 
> ...



not so fast.. lets see if the terms of use change in the months to come...

- - - Updated - - -



Luffy said:


> *I just joined Whatsapp a month ago and now this happens. *
> 
> With 19 billion USD they should make it totally free and let it remain ad free too.



exactly same case here..  joined ~3months ago.. and now this.


----------



## TechMaster2 (Feb 21, 2014)

Yeah, Facebook bought whatsapp for $19 Billion. Please correct this one. And As per me its good things, but yeah, our privacy on whatsapp we'll lose. The important thing is I just hate ads, but okay on fb. If fb will implement it on whatsapp our life will be hell. Lets hope MArk will come with some new things for us. Congrats Fb to own Whats app!


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Feb 21, 2014)

RohanM said:


> Source :- If you can't beat them, buy them: Facebook acquires WhatsApp for $16 billion



I think I heard it to be $19 billion....


----------



## $hadow (Feb 21, 2014)

But still using BBM will be a pain I uninstalled it last week coz of it's battery drain issue.  What's app never drains battery at least in my case.


----------



## amjath (Feb 21, 2014)

Sh*t I bought the 3 years extension purchase an year ago, my money is wasted :'(

Google reportedly offered $10 billion for WhatsApp | The Verge

- - - Updated - - -

*www.theatlantic.com/technology/arc...t-spent-19-billion-on-a-messaging-app/283959/

- - - Updated - - -

Facebook started showing its colours, but not completely


> WhatsApp has released a new update (v2.11.169) for Android that brings with it some new privacy options. You can now choose who can see your ‘Last seen’, profile photo and status message. You can let everyone see it, only your contacts see it or set it so no one can see it.
> 
> The iOS version of WhatsApp has had the ability to hide the Last seen status since forever but it’s only now that the Android version received it. But along with it, it also got the ability to hide the profile photo and status message, that iOS version does not yet have.
> 
> ...


*blog.gsmarena.com/whatsapp-for-android-update-brings-updated-privacy-settings/


----------



## theserpent (Feb 21, 2014)

Wow,Amazing changes  Love the mute one


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

I didn't want last seen to be disabled.


----------



## amjath (Feb 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> I didn't want last seen to be disabled.



The madness is started


----------



## root.king (Feb 21, 2014)

Privacy is just fu¢ked up by fb
Moving to bbm


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

root.king said:


> Privacy is just fu¢ked up by fb
> Moving to bbm



Well, all the new options actually improve privacy, so what's the issue?


----------



## amjath (Feb 21, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, all the new options actually improve privacy, so what's the issue?



If u believe "Facebook is" and "Facebook was" are different, then it will become the same with whatsapp


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 21, 2014)

amjath said:


> If u believe "Facebook is" and "Facebook was" are different, then it will become the same with whatsapp



Well I wasn't comparing it to fb, rather commenting on new features in the latest update and their impact on privacy. Personally, I'm against these changes.

PS: regarding is/was of fb, being there from 2008 tells me the story very well.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 21, 2014)

WhatsApp have brought in some rather good privacy features.
But.. the only problem is FB.

Since now FB owns WhatsApp no matter how good it becomes it will never be actually good for users. 

Tricky!


----------



## RohanM (Feb 21, 2014)

zenobialewis87 said:


> I think I heard it to be $19 billion....



As per phonearena its 16


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 22, 2014)

the 3 billion RSUs will vest over 3 years if they don't quit...


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

The good thing about the new setting of last seen, etc is that those who choose not to show, they also won't be able to see other's. Good job, khoon ke badle khoon, _may ke badle june_


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> The good thing about the new setting of last seen, etc is that those who choose not to show, they also won't be able to see other's. Good job, khoon ke badle khoon, _may ke badle june_



When you say NEW, how new? A month/ 3 months / 6 months?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> When you say NEW, how new? A month/ 3 months / 6 months?



Well the latest change.


----------



## amjath (Feb 22, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> The good thing about the new setting of last seen, etc is that those who choose not to show, they also won't be able to see other's. Good job, khoon ke badle khoon, _may ke badle june_



Wow that's a shocker


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

amjath said:


> Wow that's a shocker



But a welcome one.

Still, old was gold.


----------



## Iron Man (Feb 22, 2014)

Let's hope that they wont sell adds on whatsapp!


----------



## amjath (Feb 22, 2014)

Iron Man said:


> Let's hope that they wont sell adds on whatsapp!



They made service expiration and make a licence pay, so they won't


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 22, 2014)

hope they will never buy TDF


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm impressed by nandu's troll talent.


----------



## nav18 (Feb 22, 2014)

*Flame war against FB.*



ash63425 said:


> like everyone else thinking of privacy issues.... and its $19 billion I think





$hadow said:


> It is like Mark Zuckerberg what's app account validity was coming to an end so he thought I should buy WhatsApp for saving my money on its validity extension.





dashing.sujay said:


> The good thing about the new setting of last seen, etc is that those who choose not to show, they also won't be able to see other's. Good job, khoon ke badle khoon, _may ke badle june_





Nanducob said:


> hope they will never buy TDF




Nice comments,I am really enjoying the heat. 
 dashing.sujay nice "Shayari" by the way .
I do not have a phone so I installed whatsapp (3 days ago) on Bluestacks.I am happy that I have't registered yet....If everything goes good in future I might.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Flame war against FB.*



nav18 said:


> I do not have a phone


Which planet are you from?


----------



## RohanM (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Flame war against FB.*



Nanducob said:


> Which planet are you from?



He is from patal lok... He dont have ph because no range....


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 23, 2014)

*fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/s843x403/1939764_10152212517675102_1536338729_n.jpg


----------



## Vyom (Feb 23, 2014)

^^ In that case it was hell of a bad deal for Mark. And a lottery for the 50 employees of WhatsApp.


----------



## nav18 (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Flame war against FB.*



Nanducob said:


> Which planet are you from?



Hey I assumed that reply will be coming.

I had a phone (with Tata CDMA sim) when I was out of my city for study.I am doing self study at home right now so I gave that phone to my brother.

By the way I got Nokia Asha 501 from DVLUP.


----------



## amjath (Feb 24, 2014)

Millions Flock to Telegram Messaging App After WhatsApp Outage


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2014)

One question that bothers me, FB paid most of the amount with their stocks, which took another nosedive the next day, and keep falling, so how much the deal is actually worth now? And how much would that be after an year? The guys from Whatsapp who agreed to this deal have made a very huge gamble.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Feb 24, 2014)

Well they can sell it all, anyday they want. That's not actually a gamble, but a fate that you have in your control.

It's not like that fb shares would tumble down to bottom in a day or even an year, so you really can't say it a "gamble".


----------



## The Conqueror (Feb 24, 2014)

Off topic, but I'm compelled to post....
*qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-5e60009065379dc16a6e88efca8e6a3a?convert_to_webp=true


----------



## gameranand (Feb 25, 2014)

Well good thing I haven't started WhatsApp yet and I'll not start now either.


----------



## zenobialewis87 (Feb 27, 2014)

$hadow said:


> But still using BBM will be a pain I uninstalled it last week coz of it's battery drain issue.  What's app never drains battery at least in my case.


True. Even I was carried away with the hype and installed it but after installing I simply found it to be an app that was capturing a considerable amount of space in my mobile. Horrible! there is no comparison between these two apps.


----------



## root.king (Feb 27, 2014)

dashing.sujay said:


> Well, all the new options actually improve privacy, so what's the issue?



no just want to move away from fb telegram app is the sensible way now.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 27, 2014)

The Conqueror said:


> Off topic, but I'm compelled to post....
> *qph.is.quoracdn.net/main-qimg-5e60009065379dc16a6e88efca8e6a3a?convert_to_webp=true



Intelligent    
Did you also ever wonder if it is made intentionally slow as to increase the time you would spend staring at their ad platform?


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 27, 2014)

root.king said:


> no just want to move away from fb telegram app is the sensible way now.



Just found a small negative for Telegram which otherwise is an excellent WhatsApp clone:
While selecting images to send, Telegram does not use a preview step. Thus you have to decide on the basis of image thumbnails alone which can be quite tricky.


----------

